# Cyber Clean - Seen this before?



## MaDMaXX (Jun 18, 2008)

Stick with it, it soon becomes clear.....

Now you've watched it, i can only hope you're all thinking the same thing i am, where in the UK stocks this.

Best i've found is about £7 for the tub version from firebox.co.uk

Anyone seen this before?


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

ok i want for my ears.


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Never, that looks incredibly good though. For £7 I may have to try one.


----------



## MaDMaXX (Jun 18, 2008)

Gaz W said:


> Never, that looks incredibly good though. For £7 I may have to try one.


Exactly what i was thinking, gonna order it in a bit i think.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

So what happens if a bit drops off in your vent and starts to smell when you have your fans on.
Hmm dashboard rippy outty time.
Ill stick to a hoover with a brush nozzle.


----------



## MaDMaXX (Jun 18, 2008)

It stays in one piece RoverIain, otherwise it would be useless to clean keyboards with etc.


----------



## jimmy_b_84 (Jan 11, 2009)

it does look good. do you think you can clean it when it becomes very dirty or would you have to buy a new one?


----------



## MaDMaXX (Jun 18, 2008)

No, it has a colour thing on the back, once it absorbs everything it can, it's overall colour changes and lets you know when to replace it.


----------



## jcmac (Sep 13, 2008)

Nice! Need to get my self one of these!


----------



## jcmac (Sep 13, 2008)

When someone here gets one could you post your results?


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

jimmy_b_84 said:


> it does look good. do you think you can clean it when it becomes very dirty or would you have to buy a new one?





MaDMaXX said:


> No, it has a colour thing on the back, once it absorbs everything it can, it's overall colour changes and lets you know when to replace it.


As MaDMaXX says you can look at the 3 stage colour chart on the back and replace when required. I think some of the cars I have done in the past it will be off the chart after just one interior:lol:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

MaDMaXX said:


> It stays in one piece RoverIain, otherwise it would be useless to clean keyboards with etc.


Theoretically.
My mrs is a woman but she still can be a dragon when she wants.


----------



## MaDMaXX (Jun 18, 2008)

Erm, okay....

From the reviews, the design and peoples comments that i've read up on, no one has reported it coming apart on anything.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

MaDMaXX said:


> Erm, okay....
> 
> From the reviews, the design and peoples comments that i've read up on, no one has reported it coming apart on anything.


Was a 5 year old involved in these tests?
Im sure my mates little lad could reduce it to a million bits in 3 seconds.
Im only kidding you by the way.
I just like the old fashioned interior cleaning methods.


----------



## mikeyc_123 (Sep 22, 2008)

It looks pants.. it basically does the job of a sticky brush.. but it is easier to use a brush and then vac up rather than try and clean that blob of mess!


----------



## MaDMaXX (Jun 18, 2008)

Yeah, it looks like that stuff i had as a kid, Ghostbusters slime i think 

But i like the ld cleaning methods too, but this one caught my eye as being pretty handy, particularly for vents and radios as i hate feeling interior trim gel on my fingers, it leaves a coating


----------



## jcmac (Sep 13, 2008)

mikeyc_123 said:


> It looks pants.. it basically does the job of a sticky brush.. but it is easier to use a brush and then vac up rather than try and clean that blob of mess!


I don't think you can clean it. You would need to buy a new one.


----------



## MaDMaXX (Jun 18, 2008)

mikeyc_123 said:


> It looks pants.. it basically does the job of a sticky brush.. but it is easier to use a brush and then vac up rather than try and clean that blob of mess!


you don't clean it, you chuck it once it's full, it's a convenience cleaner.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Similar stuff
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NEW-Cyber-Cle...ryZ72201QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MaDMaXX (Jun 18, 2008)

Same stuff.


----------



## Glasgow_Gio (Mar 24, 2008)

So has anyone decided to take the plunge and buy it? I think it would be quite useful.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Glasgow_Gio said:


> So has anyone decided to take the plunge and buy it?


Yep, I`ll let you know how it goes


----------



## Chris424 (Dec 5, 2007)

I have some of this for doing the keyboard, didnt think of using it for the car!


----------



## Slick 77 (Jun 19, 2007)

£5 on play for 75g pack

http://www.play.com/Gadgets/Gadgets...067&engine=froogle_gagets&keyword=Cyber+Clean


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

someones been watching too much Sponge Bob :lol:

but that does look great - could be one of those excellent innovations we all need to get hold of. I just got my steamer for some of those tricky bits, but that could be ideal for the really terrible little areas :thumb:


----------



## Slick 77 (Jun 19, 2007)

free delivery for 135g tub here, total price 7.78

http://www.morpethmobiles.co.uk/proddetail.asp?prod=TU_CYBERTUB135

dont forget to enter promo code SMB for 10% discount


----------



## MaDMaXX (Jun 18, 2008)

Bought from there, thanks for the link


----------



## Slick 77 (Jun 19, 2007)

MaDMaXX said:


> Bought from there, thanks for the link


no worries, I got some too :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2009)

Slick 77 said:


> free delivery for 135g tub here, total price 7.78
> 
> http://www.morpethmobiles.co.uk/proddetail.asp?prod=TU_CYBERTUB135
> 
> dont forget to enter promo code SMB for 10% discount


Total Cost with shipping to the States was 10 pounds. Thanks for the coupon code.


----------



## Matthijs (Aug 13, 2008)

I have it, my dad bought it for me, but i never really tried it in the car. Once, but it doesn't works as great as it sais. Especially not in the airco-air-outlet thingys (how it's called, im Dutch, sorry).

Just use some APC and a brush


----------



## jasonbarnes (Sep 10, 2008)

ingenius, thats a very clever idea may well worth be having a go :thumb:


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

Will wait for some one to do a report on here i think


----------



## MaDMaXX (Jun 18, 2008)

Still not received mine, will hopefully arrive tomorrow.


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

I can feel the kid in me trying to get out! :lol:
Bilt Hamber missed a bit of a trick there - Auto-gloop?


----------



## Intel (Jun 20, 2008)

Why not?!

Just ordered two packets of it from Play.com £10 all in.


----------



## MaDMaXX (Jun 18, 2008)

The packets are smaller, despite ordering mine two weeks ago, it's only just been dispatched today


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

Intel said:


> Why not?!
> 
> Just ordered two packets of it from Play.com £10 all in.


could i have a link??


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

MaDMaXX said:


> The packets are smaller, despite ordering mine two weeks ago, it's only just been dispatched today


from where??


----------



## MaDMaXX (Jun 18, 2008)

Slick 77 said:


> free delivery for 135g tub here, total price 7.78
> 
> http://www.morpethmobiles.co.uk/proddetail.asp?prod=TU_CYBERTUB135
> 
> dont forget to enter promo code SMB for 10% discount


Here.

They said they were out of stock, but were expecting it today, evidently as they're posted it, they got some in.


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

dont like the look of that!


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

MaDMaXX said:


> Here.
> 
> They said they were out of stock, but were expecting it today, evidently as they're posted it, they got some in.


cheers madmaxx :thumb: that's saved me some money,as i was buying the same tub from ebay and it was more expensive


----------



## MaDMaXX (Jun 18, 2008)

NP M4D, as we all get it, we need to post up any results from it.

Why Ryan?


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

ryanuk said:


> dont like the look of that!


----------



## Intel (Jun 20, 2008)

http://www.play.com/Gadgets/Gadgets...067&engine=froogle_gagets&keyword=Cyber+Clean


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

Intel said:


> http://www.play.com/Gadgets/Gadgets...067&engine=froogle_gagets&keyword=Cyber+Clean


thanks :thumb:


----------



## MaDMaXX (Jun 18, 2008)

Mine arrived over the weekend, but, quite late to try it now 

Smaller pot than i expected.


----------



## Slick 77 (Jun 19, 2007)

tried it on my blackberry and laptop worked really well, not tried it in the car yet


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2009)

Looks very impressive that, if only I had some of that 10 years ago! (what a sad case I am)


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

MaDMaXX said:


> Mine arrived over the weekend, but, quite late to try it now
> 
> Smaller pot than i expected.


any chance of an update???


----------



## MaDMaXX (Jun 18, 2008)

Sorry, i've been very tied up with work and trying to get my project car built back up again.

Unfortunately the weather this weekend isn't looking good either, if it were two weeks ago and i was cleaning the insides, i'd of used it by now, but currently, it's just sitting in all my detailing gear ready for when i have to clean the inside of the project.


----------



## dawkinsrover (Mar 4, 2008)

wot a good idea:thumb:


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

MaDMaXX said:


> Sorry, i've been very tied up with work and trying to get my project car built back up again.
> 
> Unfortunately the weather this weekend isn't looking good either, if it were two weeks ago and i was cleaning the insides, i'd of used it by now, but currently, it's just sitting in all my detailing gear ready for when i have to clean the inside of the project.


arrggg:tumbleweed: here's me thinking you where going to save the day and tell us its great :doublesho :thumb: let us know mate if you get the chance :thumb:


----------



## MaDMaXX (Jun 18, 2008)

Sure, i've rave about anything i like  See my Bilt Hamber devotion


----------



## popey (Jan 4, 2009)

Whats the deference from yellow to blue apart from its job description?


----------



## MaDMaXX (Jun 18, 2008)

popey said:


> Whats the deference from yellow to blue apart from its job description?


Um...eh?


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

popey said:


> Whats the deference from yellow to blue apart from its job description?


Fragrance - yellow lemon, blue mint - otherwise, identical.


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Got some to try - not all that impressive to be frank.
Needs to be much stickier. As it is, it's too gimmicky to be useful unfortunately.
Pity, as I was hoping this could be an excellent discovery, but alas......


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2009)

PJS said:


> Got some to try - not all that impressive to be frank.
> Needs to be much stickier. As it is, it's too gimmicky to be useful unfortunately.
> Pity, as I was hoping this could be an excellent discovery, but alas......


Well you know what to do, get Pete to make a better one 

(no doubt it will be patented though )


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

It is patented, and it has been mentioned to BH to look at.
I can envisage a more tacky/better performer liquid version that gels upon contact, or a mousse version doing the same.
Who knows what they are considering - something, maybe nothing.


----------



## MaDMaXX (Jun 18, 2008)

Interesting PJS


----------



## Sandman (Dec 19, 2008)

Anyone did try it yet, in car vents etc. ? I'm afraid that it will lose it's grip after hard times of use.


----------



## belly (Feb 6, 2009)

Anyone recommend this product as it's only £2.49 for a tub from here, and it qualifies for free delivery.


----------



## MaDMaXX (Jun 18, 2008)

Still haven't tried mine yet, been sat in the tub for a couple of years. Seems to be commercially available now, in most guy type places anyway, worth it for that price.


----------



## Ratchet (Dec 30, 2011)

MaDMaXX said:


> YouTube - Cyber Clean Car
> 
> Stick with it, it soon becomes clear.....
> 
> ...


Found the blue version on Amazon for £3.97 inc free delivery. :thumb:

Quote below taken from amazon:

"To use, just press Cyber Clean on the surface, leave it for a while and it'll do the job for you. Like a gel-like vacuum cleaner, it will suck all the mankiness out, leaving it sparkingly clean and minty fresh. Killing germs on the surface as well, there's nothing that this blue gunge can't do."

Cyber Clean Car & Boat 135g Tub: Amazon.co.uk: Toys & Games


----------



## Ratchet (Dec 30, 2011)

Just bought some off Amazon, should be with me for the 31st of this month.

Will let ya know what its like once i get hold of it.


----------

